# looking for sub for Bensalem PA



## cphalen (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking for a sub to work on commercial property in bensalem PA.


----------



## GreenLeafPA (Jan 19, 2012)

Tell me more about the site and what kind of equipment is needed...i Know some local contractors still looking for work in that area.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

If your still looking for someone let me know I do a few sites in Bensalem


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

Are you still looking. Our company is looking for more work.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

If your still looking for help with this site, I can take a look at it! Based in Bensalem and looking for additional work.


----------



## cphalen (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks for the offer got it covered. will keep you in mind if i get anything else in that area.


----------

